# Fall Nine Mile Black Bear



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I drew the fall nine mile black bear tag and was hoping someone that's done this hunt before could reach out to me. I know the unit pretty well and have hunted the public portions of it quite a bit over the last 10 years. I've got access to some good dogs but am wondering if paying an outfitter and getting access to some of the private land is worth it, or if I can save the dosh and just do it myself. If anyone has any info I'd appreciate some feedback. PM is fine. Thanks.


----------

